# It's been a while, current recommendations for new cat



## deadeye (Apr 24, 2006)

*It's been a while, current recommendations for new CAR!*

Hi all

Got a new car but the paint is a mess. Car only had 18 miles on the clock but it looks like it been washed with a t-shirt found on the floor.

I've got a Makita orbital and I gave it a few "goings over" on the bonnet with a soft generic pad and some G3 colour restorer as I was hoping to use something really gentle

However, swirls remain so I'll buy a new pad and some new polish.

Question is, what pads and what product?

The car is a BMW and the paint is a special order individual colour called Blue Hera Mica so probably wasn't painted on the normal production line. It even has clear coat under the bonnet so some of the paint was probably done by hand.

The makita backing plate is quite big - 6" I guess. (Will measure)

Cheers in advance.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Rupes green cutting and polishing pads.

Sonax EX04-06 polish

They work a treat in my experience on BMWs/Minis

I've done a Z4, 3-series and my own midnight black MINI with this combo and have been 100% happy with the swirl and defect removal.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

And here's me thinking we were to be advising you on a Bengal or Persian pussy!!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

nbray67 said:


> And here's me thinking we were to be advising you on a Bengal or Persian pussy!!


 Same thought I had - was thinking of the British Shorthair or I suppose a Jaguar to keep it car related :thumb:


----------



## deadeye (Apr 24, 2006)

We've got Maine ***** and Norwegian Forest Cats but it's my car I want to detail 

Doh!


----------



## deadeye (Apr 24, 2006)

James_R said:


> Rupes green cutting and polishing pads.
> 
> Sonax EX04-06 polish
> 
> ...


Than for that.

How many times would you expect to go over the same area and how long each time for the sonax to break down?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

deadeye said:


> Than for that.
> 
> How many times would you expect to go over the same area and how long each time for the sonax to break down?


It all depends on speed and pressure to be honest.

You might do it faster than me in less passes and vice versa.

I'd say first going over the panel up/down, then left right, lightly at low speed (2)
a couple of times to spread the polish.
Then work it up to speed 4-5 up/down and left right slowly a couple or three passes and reasonable pressure to get the polish working.
Then finish lightly at speed 2-3 for a couple of passes with lighter pressure.

You should see decent results after the first set of the above.

Repeating step 2 and 3 should do it if some defects remain.

Thats my take on it without overcomplicating it though.

Hope this helps and sorry if I'm telling you some stuff you already know


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

PS don't work too large an area at a time.

12-18" square is plenty big enough.


----------



## deadeye (Apr 24, 2006)

James_R said:


> It all depends on speed and pressure to be honest.
> 
> You might do it faster than me in less passes and vice versa.
> 
> ...


Can never know too much.


----------



## deadeye (Apr 24, 2006)

James_R said:


> PS don't work too large an area at a time.
> 
> 12-18" square is plenty big enough.


Thanks, easily done.


----------



## deadeye (Apr 24, 2006)

Recommended place to buy this stuff?


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Any of the Detailing World site sponsors!

Andy.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

That Blue Hera Mica is a fantastic colour. My neighbour has an M4 in that blue with tan seats - looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

deadeye said:


> Recommended place to buy this stuff?


https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/rupes-bigfoot-medium-foam-polishing-pad

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sonax-ex-04-06-polish

:thumb:


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

I would suggest Meguires microfiber cutting pads with Menzerma 400 or Meguires d300 for the cutting stage. BMW paint is hard (I have two) and the fastest way to get down to finishing stage is with microfiber pads. I like to finish with either Menzerma 3500 or CarPro Essence on a Rupes yellow pad.

I’m not a fan of the Rupes blue or green pads due to the stiffness. Also the green pads tend to wear out quickly especially if you get them too hot.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Find a Steven. They're usually grey and white.
Like their ears scrubbed and are generally very cute.

Although they're quite picky with food.
Ours wouldn't even eat fresh salmon, but did eat tinned.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

How about one of those sphynx things. Not that common, but probably cost a lot. But put on the spot, I'd go for a Siamese - and call it Steven


----------



## deadeye (Apr 24, 2006)

66Rob said:


> That Blue Hera Mica is a fantastic colour. My neighbour has an M4 in that blue with tan seats - looks absolutely stunning.


B4stard! I thought I was unique. :driver:

Mine's an M4 too with Opal White leather with Fjord Blue Contrast stitching.

Can't wait to see the Blue in midday sun.


----------

